# too young to try???



## comotion89

hiya :D well as you can see I'm wtt and will be ttc when I'm 25, I was talking with some people and they were like ah that's too young :s isit?? I've been broody from December and wanted one now nut decided to wait the oh wants his first before he is 30 he's 25 this year....


I don't wana be too old or too young gahh!!! 

how old were u all with your first, or how old will u be?


----------



## kailynn

Honestly, I am 18 years old and will be TTC at the age of 19, because I have always wanted a child at a young age, so I can keep up with them, and also be a young parent when they get older so they feel like they can relate to me better! Lime your OH, I am leaning towards not having children after 30, it's a personal choice.

As for 25 being too young?? I think not, that when most people are finishing their degrees and begin to settle! To me, age doesn't matter when you are having a child, so log as you are not 15 or something along those lines, just so long as you can support your child and are aware of the hectic lifestyle that sometimes comes with parenthood. But everyone has their own opinions!


----------



## Kiki1993

My original plan was to start trying on our honeymoon when I would be 20 or 21 (depending on if we save enough) but have decided we want to enjoy being a married couple just us for a year or two so we will be 22 or 23... i dont think its too young at all but I get the same "its too young talk" from some friends (not family) but then again they wanna wait untill they're 30-35 to start trying for a baby and in my opinion thats too old to start a family so I think its about how mature you are and personal opinion etc :) :hugs:


----------



## kailynn

Some people don't understand when women want children young, because some people are more set on partying throughout their 20s instead of settling down! Little do they know, at the age of 35 your fertility is starting to steadily decrease and when you actually have a child, you won't be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents will! You're right, it's a matter of majurity and excepting responsibility!  The way I look at is whether you're 18 or 35, your decision should be respected! Because in the end, it's what would make YOU happy!


----------



## Andypanda6570

kailynn said:


> Some people don't understand when women want children young, because some people are more set on partying throughout their 20s instead of settling down! Little do they know, at the age of 35 your fertility is starting to steadily decrease and when you actually have a child, you won't be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents will! You're right, it's a matter of majurity and excepting responsibility!  The way I look at is whether you're 18 or 35, your decision should be respected! Because in the end, it's what would make YOU happy!

I do not agree that after 35 you will not be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents do, that simply is NOT true. I do agree your fertility is not that great, but I had my 3 sons when I was 20,23 and 30 and I am 41 and I can tell you I am in the best shape of my life and could definitely keep up with a baby. So that statement to me at least is really not true. JMO/ :flower: 
Also nobody should tell you what they think the right age is to have a baby, that is none of their business. Best of Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## comotion89

thanks ladies haha I guess if it comes to the time and were not stable as yet then I guess I can wait an extra year or 2 , I'm done with partying lol been raving hard from my early teens I'm focused on finding a new job moving in with my bf an raising a family, your right it is personal choice i want two kids by the time I'm 31 an 1 maybe 2 after...my mum had me when she was 42 Which was cool I just hate people trying to
put you off !!!


----------



## kailynn

Andypanda6570 said:


> kailynn said:
> 
> 
> Some people don't understand when women want children young, because some people are more set on partying throughout their 20s instead of settling down! Little do they know, at the age of 35 your fertility is starting to steadily decrease and when you actually have a child, you won't be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents will! You're right, it's a matter of majurity and excepting responsibility!  The way I look at is whether you're 18 or 35, your decision should be respected! Because in the end, it's what would make YOU happy!
> 
> I do not agree that after 35 you will not be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents do, that simply is NOT true. I do agree your fertility is not that great, but I had my 3 sons when I was 20,23 and 30 and I am 41 and I can tell you I am in the best shape of my life and could definitely keep up with a baby. So that statement to me at least is really not true. JMO/ :flower:
> Also nobody should tell you what they think the right age is to have a baby, that is none of their business. Best of Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No offence meant!  It's just what I have heard from women 35+ I find it great that you are in your best shape, ever. Like I said, I respect anyone who wants a child at any age!


----------



## joeybrooks

I think it is more to do with when you are ready than age. Some people can be ready in their late teens early 20's, others not until they are over 35. 

I am 30 and only just starting TTC, I realise now that it is a little later, but honestly, I never felt ready before now. OH and I have been together 13 years, but only now do we feel that we have done all we want to do as a couple and we are ready to welcome someone else into our family to share our happines and love with.

If you are willing, ready and able to do that, then it shouldnt matter what age you are.


----------



## MissCherry15

We have been TTC for a year and im 19. we are WTT again til January but ill still be 19 :) xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi hun, I just saw this post on the main page and decided to pop over and share my experience with you.
I have been told I'm too young at just about every turn in life so far. I got married at 18...I was "too young" although I had been with my now husband for 5 years (just celebrated 7 years together in May).
Nobody thought we would last more than a year married...well it's been two. HA!
I've always wanted children, but we were being "smart" and waiting until I was mid-20 age. Well I finally got so fed up doing what everybody else thought was "the right thing" and we decided to do what was right for US!!

I just turned 21 in March and I'm pregnant with our first. Not a lot of people know yet but I am sure once we make the really big announcement then I will have a ton of people saying "oh don't you wish you would have waited" and "don't you want more time to play?" 

I say do what is right for you and to hell with age stereotypes! If you and your partner feel completely ready and are prepared for life to change..then do what you want. We talked about many things that we would be giving up, and things that we would have to think about with a baby and eventually decided it would be something we can handle and are ready for.


----------



## cowboys angel

DD was born a few months after I turned 19, and we are WTT til next March, when I'll be 20


----------



## babyb54

Everyone has their opinions. I'm 24, DH about to turn 28, and anyone we've touched on the baby subject with thinks I'm way too young to be thinking about a LO already. I say do what makes you happy, don't worry about everyone else. :thumbup:


----------



## cowboys angel

Ditto


----------



## comotion89

MrsStutler said:


> Hi hun, I just saw this post on the main page and decided to pop over and share my experience with you.
> I have been told I'm too young at just about every turn in life so far. I got married at 18...I was "too young" although I had been with my now husband for 5 years (just celebrated 7 years together in May).
> Nobody thought we would last more than a year married...well it's been two. HA!
> I've always wanted children, but we were being "smart" and waiting until I was mid-20 age. Well I finally got so fed up doing what everybody else thought was "the right thing" and we decided to do what was right for US!!
> 
> I just turned 21 in March and I'm pregnant with our first. Not a lot of people know yet but I am sure once we make the really big announcement then I will have a ton of people saying "oh don't you wish you would have waited" and "don't you want more time to play?"
> 
> I say do what is right for you and to hell with age stereotypes! If you and your partner feel completely ready and are prepared for life to change..then do what you want. We talked about many things that we would be giving up, and things that we would have to think about with a baby and eventually decided it would be something we can handle and are ready for.


congrats to you and your husband :D hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months :D and wow childhood sweethearts how lovely :D and I agree forget everyone else I'm sticking to my TTC date :D


----------



## alli.s

i'm 21 :) OH is also, i dont know why but i have such a drive to have a baby, school is almost one then i have my degree. I would say some ages are too young but you're older then i am :) and also even at 30 you could thinks is too young but really the age YOU feel is right, is right. Good luck my dear!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I think someone who is too young to be TTC is someone who is still in school age and when you leave school and you get your independence and begin adulthood, then it's up to you what you do with your life. 

I hate it when people say that you are too young to be thinking about children and it did used to annoy me (I'm 19, will be TTC when I'm 20) The only people that said that though were work colleagues etc.. and they don't know me properly at all. People that do know me like mine and my OH's family wouldn't say that to us because they know that we are solid and mature and responsible enough to be great parents. I couldn't care less if they did think that we were too young anyway :haha:

You really do have to not give a crap about what other people think because there will always be someone that has to judge and criticize you. Live your own life :flower:


----------



## Paige.Br

I could say that you are just on the right age! When you are younger, you got elevated chances of having a successful pregnancy. It is because as you grow older, fertility level declines essentially. So ease your worries now! There are even younger women than you who have been on TTC already. Wishing you lots of luck! :happydance:


----------



## Sydd

It's up to you hun! You're body not everyone else's if it feels right for you stuff everyone else :)


----------



## libbymarks198

people will always think you are to young, to old, dont have enough money, should do more stuff before you try... there will always be someone who says something...

me and my Oh were ttc when we were 18 but sadly lost the baby at 11.5 weeks.. we are now going to wait 2 years so we will be 22.. 23 by the time the baby is born if it all happens straight away... we are not waiting due to age though, we are waiting for our holiday to europe and then until we buy a house or at least have enough deposit saved that we can buy one when we see one we like...


----------



## wanaBmummy

its your decision at the end of the day but i'd never listen to anyone going 'oh you to young' etc etc. We are NTNP now and are TTC in August. We'll both be 20 and then im 21 in Sept. Yes we are younger but why wait?? We live in a 2 bed house, have been together 3 years, are getting married in August, both have full time jobs and would manage fine financially, we both want a baby and i see no reason not to xxx


----------



## kiki04

I had my first at 19 my second at 21 and my third at 26.... was due to have my 4th the day after I turned 30. There is no magic age :hugs:

Oh and all three living were tried for and our angel #4 was the surprise.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I always wanted to have all my kids before the age of 30 but it just didn't work out that way. I hadn't found the right guy until now, and so I'll be at least 30 when I have my first. I wouldn't have it any other way, because I waited until it felt just right :) Do whatever feels right to you!


----------



## amandad192

Just popping in after I saw this thread from the main page....I had Liam at 18 (Got pregnant at 17) I'm now 19 and will be 20 when LO comes along. Both were planned.

People who don't know me tell me I'm too young, but thats usually because they don't ask my age and I look more like 12 than 19.
People who know me, know that I'm mature and responsible and just as good a mum as any other.

x


----------



## comotion89

some great posts :D thanks most people don't reply hah , I
getting that the general concencus is whenever the time is right for yourself then it's all good :D good luck to you all that are due to be married and TTC soon :D roll on 2014 :D


----------



## libbymarks198

are you waiting till 2014 because you want to be older or due to other reasons


----------



## CrazyGirly

Maybe this is an ever so slightly bias response, however as far as I am concerned, there is no age to have children, it is YOUR life, YOUR children, and only you will ever know when you are ready. 

I am however waiting until I am older, but I am still just a child myself in everyone elses eyes at 17. I know I could cope and I would make a more than good enough mum, as Jay would a dad. I am looking to finish college and have Jay out of uni. There is also the situation of a home, because Jay and I are currently living with my mum, I couldnt bring a child into her home, so I am looking to buy next year, because I already have a reasonable deposit ready and waiting. I personally couldnt justify not having a real home for my child, so that is one thing that we MUST wait for. 

As I said, my age and yours are pretty different, so when you are ready you are ready so ignore everyone else!! And the best of luck!


----------



## tasha41

I had my first at 19, pregnant at 18.. not trying at the time. Honestly I felt emotionally able to handle everything, physically able, etc. I don't think there's anything wrong with TTC at a young age (obviously 18+) if you are prepared for it... the preparations make a world of difference. The only recommendations I would make are that if there is anything you want to do in the near future that you won't be able to do- time, energy, finances, etc with a child or while pregnant... to get them done beforehand. Because they will get pushed off for literal years if you wait until after the kids! That's the main objection I think most people would have to people having kids young, even if they are able to support themselves... my parents for example told me I'd ruined my life would never be able to do anything etc because I was young and hadn't gone out and done anything like travel, school, etc.

Things are happening, just not as quickly as they would have if I hadn't had my LO at the age I did, sometimes it's hard to see your good friends graduating university or getting awesome careers, or going on trips or hearing about their romantic engagements and splashy weddings and stuff, while you are working harder to get it all done slower? lol


----------



## comotion89

libbymarks198 said:


> are you waiting till 2014 because you want to be older or due to other reasons

other reasons not got a job anymore , anyone need a nurse In the east midlands area!??? lol err don't live with the oh so , I want to get back into nursing ,live with the oh , get used to that and being a independent couple before we start a family, I've noticed people want to be in their own home i wish I could!!' lol the first LO will most prob be In rented accommodation.


----------



## CrazyGirly

Being in rental isnt the biggest deal, its a HOME thats important, whether that be bought or rented. Good luck with the job hunt, hope all goes well! :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

When you're ready and able to support a child, go for it...it has little to do with age. For me, when I met my husband I'd just started my PhD, and we lived 250 miles apart for 3 years, until I finished my studies and moved house to be with him. From then, we lived with his family, and have only been 'on our own' for just under three years. We've been married almost a year now, and we're saving for a deposit on a house. 

We won't be TTC until we have our own house, and until I have completed the next level of my training at work, as then I will be in a much better position to take time off. These things are very important to us before we start a family, much more so than age. We've both just turned 30, and probably won't TTC for another 18 months-two years. This age is really common in my work field for people to have children, and I wouldn't say that any of the parents I know who had kids in their 30s are any less energetic or capable than those in their 20s. It's what works best for you and your family.


----------



## chelsdavison

ill be 20 when my first baby is born next month, my partner is 25, our lil girl was planned and it took me ages to concieve, if your both ready then go for it, theres no age limit on being a mom, good luck to you xx


----------



## jemsbabyblues

If me and my OH put off having children until we could afford to actually buy our own house, then we would both be at least 30! If you take account of the time I would need to spend studying, getting post-grad qualifications, experience and then building up my career it gets ridiculous...

I won't give up my fertile years because no one likes to lend a mortgage out these days without a huge lump sum :haha: I believe or hope that the market will improve and I know for a fact that I will have an amazing career one day - even if it's when the kids are at school, I can wait that long for a career but not for a family.

Everyone in my family that has children live in rented accommodation - those that can afford their own houses are fortunate :) A child doesn't care if you rent, JMO.


----------



## AllisonH

comotion89 said:


> hiya :D well as you can see I'm wtt and will be ttc when I'm 25, I was talking with some people and they were like ah that's too young :s isit?? I've been broody from December and wanted one now nut decided to wait the oh wants his first before he is 30 he's 25 this year....
> 
> 
> I don't wana be too old or too young gahh!!!
> 
> how old were u all with your first, or how old will u be?

I got married at 27 and didn't ttc until 30...got prego 4 months later. I think that's a perfect age (28, 29, 30) b/c by then, my hubs and i had paid off all or our credit card debt and had saved a ton of money. Now we aren't worried one bit about finances. At age 25, he was still in law school studying his butt off all the time, and I had just begun my career. At age 27 I was able to go back to school and get my master's degree too. If i had a child to worry about, I know I wouldn't have done that. So I think 30 was the perfect age for us!


----------



## Chocco123

25 is not way too young! That's a lovely age to TTC. I am going to start when I'm 22, but that's because I'm impatient lol :) Good luck!! xx


----------



## Autaven

I'm 22 at the moment, and if I were financially stable and not at uni I would be TTC now. 

I'm training to be a midwife and so it's going to take me ages to find a job no doubt, so I'm not sure exactly when we'll try. Either in my 3rd year if my partner has a good enough job to support us, or a year after it when I'll have better maternity pay. So I'll probably be 24/25... which to be honest I think is old! Just IMO. If it was upto me I'd be trying now.


----------



## PrincessKay

Im 22 :flower:

As long as you have the means to provide for a child then i dont see a problem with it. I hate it when people say im too young so i dont tell anyone anymore, it can be a massive surprise! Its not as if im just randomly trying to get pregnant, this has been planned for over a year, we have our own house, 2 cars, good steady jobs and enough money to support a child so why not?! 

Go for it sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## Jazavac

I don't think there's an appropriate age. It's more about the state of mind and, actually, the thickness of a wallet. 

Everything else I find pretty irresponsible.


----------



## Wishing89

I'm 22 and my OH is 27! We have been trying for a baby for a very long time already (since I was about 18). Everyone is different I've had people tell me I should be at least 27 to think about marriage and 30+ to have children (mainly work people)! That is just not for me. OH's mum was only 17 when she had him and now she is only 43 and has three grown boys (27, 25 and 23). She is so young and energetic that she'll definately be able to keep up with the grandkids that's for sure! OH and I both work full-time and own our own home. I know a lot of people in their 30s still living at home and partying. It really depends on the person! Good luck when the time is right for you! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hun, I just turned 25 today. And 25 too young? I've already started to feel I'm getting old. :wacko: :rofl:

My DH and I are NTNP for 3months and he has made it clear cut that he doesn't want a baby for at least an year. But I'm quite sure, after this one year passes he would say, "wait till I complete my Graduation." He'll complete his Graduation in December next year, that means 6 more months after the one year wait and I'd be 26 and half years then. I personally think, 25 is not "being too young" to have a child but it's the ideal age for men/women both. People at this age finishes their degrees and get into serious practical working stuff, becomes more responsible in life. While being 15/16 of age, or being in school or when you can not afford parenthood that's only when pregnancy becomes an issue. 

Some people decide to expand their family earlier some decide it late i.e due to the reasons they want to enjoy their married life for a couple of years before finally getting themselves into a HUGE responsibility, it's their choice of life. Otherwise, there is nothing that can decide which age you can and when you can not until your body and mind tells you that you are ready for a baby. :hugs:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

25 certainly isn't too young- if you're happy that you've done everything you want to before you have kids, then go for it...

If it was just up to me, we'd be TTC now (I'm 25 too)- but DH wants a little bit longer for the two of us, so I'll be 26 (nearly 27) when we start TTC :)


----------



## AllisonH

Also, "too young" in the US might be the perfect age in the UK. United states is very "go go go" with careers, and women are starting to have children at a later age (late 20s early 30s). I'm 30 and prego with baby #1. Everyone is different. Was I too young at age 25? Hell yes! I was so immature and only cared about partying. So I'm glad I waited so I could get my sh** together.


----------



## Emmie1988

I am 23 and trying to conceive.

As long as your an adult your never too young or too old. If your ready. YOUR READY :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't think age really determines if you're ready or not. If you realize that bringing a baby into the world isn't a responsibility to take lightly and have the means to care for a baby then by all means, when you and OH are ready, go for it. My OH and I will be TTC next year when I'm 23.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Andypanda6570 said:


> kailynn said:
> 
> 
> Some people don't understand when women want children young, because some people are more set on partying throughout their 20s instead of settling down! Little do they know, at the age of 35 your fertility is starting to steadily decrease and when you actually have a child, you won't be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents will! You're right, it's a matter of majurity and excepting responsibility!  The way I look at is whether you're 18 or 35, your decision should be respected! Because in the end, it's what would make YOU happy!
> 
> I do not agree that after 35 you will not be able to keep up with them as much as the younger parents do, that simply is NOT true. I do agree your fertility is not that great, but I had my 3 sons when I was 20,23 and 30 and I am 41 and I can tell you I am in the best shape of my life and could definitely keep up with a baby. So that statement to me at least is really not true. JMO/ :flower:
> Also nobody should tell you what they think the right age is to have a baby, that is none of their business. Best of Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Totally agree with you. I've read so many statements from women who seem to think that once you reach 35+ your fitness levels decline along with everything else...what a load of crap! I hope that some of them are able to change their minds when they reach that age...although, that depends on how fit they are even now :winkwink: Speaking from personal experience, I'm 35 TTC1 ( a recent decision) and I'm at my peak in terms of health and fitness (like yourself). Something which certainly is not going to dwindle and affect my mothering role in the near or later future. As for what I can now offer a child (and no I'm not necessarily talking about money...) at the 'mature' age of 35, the list is endless. What I'm saying is that it's the right time for me.

My mum has had 4 children. She is now 65 (very fit and young) and still more than capable of running around after a toddler...in fact several (nieces and nephew). My sister is 40 and just had her second baby, no probs. Oh, and she runs around after baby and her 2yr old.:haha:

Each to their own. If a 20yr old thinks it's the right time, then fantastic go ahead and embrace motherhood. Likewise if you make the same decision a little later in your 30's and 40's. I just hate it when people impose judgement on something they themselves know little about. I don't know what it must feel like to be 20 and want a child so badly...I still felt too young myself then, but I understand everyone feels different. As women, we know our bodies, and the clever thing is that our bodies tell us when to be a mother feels right.

Everyone is on the same journey so we shouldn't judge, we should support. Good luck to you all, whether you are still WTT or started the journey.


----------



## sumatwsimit

AllisonH said:


> Also, "too young" in the US might be the perfect age in the UK. United states is very "go go go" with careers, and women are starting to have children at a later age (late 20s early 30s). I'm 30 and prego with baby #1. Everyone is different. Was I too young at age 25? Hell yes! I was so immature and only cared about partying. So I'm glad I waited so I could get my sh** together.

In the UK, yes there are 'pockets' of very young mothers ( no difference to the US) but I wouldn't say the definition in terms of being 'too young' is handled any differently. The UK in fact is an ageing population ( if we look at statistics) along with the rest of Europe. Women tend to have careers and babies a little later. Like myself :thumbup: Along we all my other friends if I think about it. I'm from the UK.

Congrats on baby no1!


----------



## purplerat

I had my son when I was 21, although it wasn't planned. I will hopefully be 23 when I have number 2 (TTC in September!) No matter when you chose to start a family people have always got their own opinions. They say the optimum time is in your 20's as you have more eggs and are generally more likely to conceive.

25 isnt too young at all, you should do what makes you and OH happy :)


----------



## Niki

I don't think your too young to try.. I'm 23 and TTC this Dec or Jan 
Don't take any notice of what people say.. Iv recently got married and people were saying oh thats too young to get married.. so what if I am young??! I felt more than ready to get married and now we feel we are almost ready to try, I'm a diabetic so I need to sort out my blood glucose before we start trying as we don't want it to effect the baby.. If you feel ready then go for it :flower:


----------



## ducky1502

I'm 22 and a mummy of 1 and hoping to be a mummy of 2 when I'm 23. I couldnt care less if people think I'm 'too young'. My OH is 24, in a very stable successful job, we have a lovely home, a car, a dog, amazing families, I also have a job, our son wants for nothing and we claim no benefits. SO what does it matter if I'm 22 or 32? We both wanted kids 'young' for a number of reasons and we also want them close together. Some people have them young, some people wait.... if we all had them at the same time life would be dull!


----------



## Mrsctobe

I hate when people say that, its just downright rude. I bet people that said that wouldnt like being told they were too old to have kids!!..id prob tell them that just to see how they like it lol.... i didnt think there was a law on how old you should be to have a baby? :/

As long as your good parents who cares what age you are. some people may want to have their kids young, so its none anyones business! Im 25 and will be ttc what would be my 3rd soon.


----------



## storm4mozza

comotion89 said:


> hiya :D well as you can see I'm wtt and will be ttc when I'm 25, I was talking with some people and they were like ah that's too young :s isit?? I've been broody from December and wanted one now nut decided to wait the oh wants his first before he is 30 he's 25 this year....
> 
> 
> I don't wana be too old or too young gahh!!!
> 
> how old were u all with your first, or how old will u be?

too young?!:saywhat: lol thats not too young, its your choice when your ready or not, and everyone will always have opinions one person may think its too young where as other people will think your too old. its best to ignore peoples comments you know the right time for you, not them

and i got pregnant when i was 19, had my son when i was 20 and im now 21 with a 5 month old and TTC for #2 in december :dohh: Goodluck


----------



## Mummy_2_1

Whoever told you this can't be further away from the truth! I have just had my first child at 24 and I feel this is the best time for me when I am young and can handle sleepless nights lol, but others choose to have babies later on in life when they lived life a little. Noone should ever tell you what your doing is wrong. I mean its not like your 13 right? x


----------



## boofangie

my mum had my brother at 22 and then me when she was 43!! and my sister at 47!! she IS a fantastic mum, at times she hasnt had the energy to run around after us, but not because she was 'OLD' but because she was ill! I dont see any differences between me and my brothers experiences of our mum! she wasnt ready for another child and waited, and she said it was the best desision she ever made!! with me she had a large house, the money to take time off, not just to support us, but also take us on holidays and show us the world! something that she couldnt do with my brother as she had a different money situation!! When somebody is ready, it is their desision!!

my SO is 30 and im 21! weve been together for 3 years and now have decided we are ready! Many look down on me for it, but were financially ready, house ready, etc, everyone thinks its fine for my SO to have one, but not me! its silly! he is less mature than me and he admitts it! age should have no factor!

as long as you love your SO and want to have a baby for the right reasons and are ready to deal with the life changing baby! then go for it!! :) you are your own person!! 
xxxxx


----------



## LaurenDC

Personally, I think teen years are too young. I know most on here don't agree with that but it's just how I feel. I think that many people in their teens THINK they know what they want, but regret it later in life that they didn't go to college, travel (with significant other or whomever), enjoy a simpler life before having children, etc. Of course there are always some exceptions, AND it is a cultural things as well.

As for the original poster - you're 25? That age in general is definitely not too young, but of course that depends on the personal situation. Some 30 year olds are too immature to have a baby!! But the age itself - I don't think that's too young at all. And if YOU feel that YOU are ready, then you should get a plan together and go for it!!! I started dating my now husband at 19 years old and we just got married last year. I graduate with my masters degree from Georgetown in May so hopefully there will be a baby in the belly at the time!!!! Good luck to you!!! :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi, I had my daughter when I was 18, and I think there's never a right time to have a baby. I mean obviously not too too young. I'm nearly 20 now and a really happy young mum and am happily married. I say whenever you feel ready to take the plunge it will all come natural and when it happens you will just feel its right. Good luck and all the best. xxO:)


----------



## chocbunni01

i had my first child at 17 and then had my 2nd at 23, which was like a miracle baby(went 5 months w/o cycle and then 6th month ended up preg, total shock).. now at 28 it seems as though its harder to conceive.. i have been trying 3 months, and unfortunately this is my last month trying, but anywho, gosh i just wonder what would the outcome have been if i waited to have babies...


----------



## hollie92

I'm only nineteen! I'll be 21 by the time we start trying, some people tell me that I should be trying and some tell me that I'm far too young. I don't listen to what people tell me haha, I never have. I'm very headstrong and once I've set my mind to something I won't budge. Life's too short to bother about what people think, if it makes me happy, then I'll do it and nothing anyone says will change that :D


----------



## rainbows_x

I had my first at 20, OH was 28. We are WTT for around two years. I don't think I was too young, I got pregnant at 19 and never had any negative comments.


----------



## mom and ttc

i got pregnant at 20, had my daughter at 21 an ttc since may ... i am 22 now


----------



## andie526

youre only too young if you feel that youre not ready! but if all your finances are in order, youre in a loving relationship, you want a child, and you feel youd be a good parent... then youre ready!


----------



## babydoll06

2--op['o'ppoo
\\

\\
\]

\\\\
\
\
\
\\]\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\]]]]\]]]]]]\[\[\[\\[\\][\][\]\\[[]\[\[\\ooo\\ooooooooopppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp+-te\oooo\]ooo


----------



## twickywabbit

andie526 said:


> youre only too young if you feel that youre not ready! but if all your finances are in order, youre in a loving relationship, you want a child, and you feel youd be a good parent... then youre ready!

This.




Oh and I'm 19 almost 20 BTW(Teetering between WTT and NTNP). :blush: I never thought that was too young.


----------



## JWandBump

I had my first at 19 (not planned) and im WTT now until October 2012 so ill be 22 when the next one comes :) Well if things go to plan lol

I never think anyones to young aslong as your personaly mature enough, In a good relationship, and good money coming in


----------



## holly2234

I had Erin at 18. I think whatever time youre ready is the best time!


----------



## sammiwry

I had Madden at 21, I'd guess from your username your the same age as me. I've been told I'm too young, but I've worked since I was 10 at stables and then on to more "proper" jobs, done all I wanted to in terms of clubbing, I want to travel BUT I want to travel with my children.


----------



## comotion89

surprised m posts still going haha, some mixed ages in here that's great tbh my mum was 42 n my dad was 62 when they had me so I always thought Id be an older parent also but I would like my first before I'm 30 :D maybe 27 28 who knows :D oh n some freaking cute babies you have ladies!!! :D


----------



## themarshas

I'm 24 and my husband is 23 and we've been talking about kids for over a year. We just ttc last month. We finally have our finances in order (we've paid our own way through college, home buying, and our entire wedding), we've been together for 9 years and married for 2, we already own our own home, and have great jobs. So we think we're ready. Everyone in our families still think we're too young but we've never been the "normal" couple so our timeline is a little earlier than "average". We're not telling anyone we're trying because we just don't care to listen to their opinions. My sister just found out she's pregnant with her 1st at 28 yrs old. Which is great! because I really didn't want to take the spotlight of having the 1st grandkid from her. I think you'll know when you're ready and it's really no one else's choice but yours. We'd like to be done having kids (2 or 3) by the time we're 30.


----------



## sarah1989

I have experienced a lot of "too young" in my life. I got married at 20, and was told I was "too young". I mentioned to my MIL that we were TTC (right after our wedding in 2009) and was told "already? you guys are young, why not wait". Anytime I talk to my family they bring up waiting for children (even though we haven't told them anything about TTC/WTT) as we are "too young". 

I think it depends on the couple, how strong their relationship is and how well they are financially. I don't think age has anything to do with it. If you and your OH are ready, then go ahead and TTC :D


----------



## Juni815

I'm 24 now, and I'll be 25 when we are ready to TTC.... OH is 33 and will be 34 then. He always wanted to be done by age 35...well he drug his feet on the proposal and so now he will be older, but in the same breath, I don't think I would've personally been ready anytime before. I don't think there's a right age. It's just about maturity along with emotionally being ready for that kind of change.


----------



## bathbabe

Im 22, i was 20 when i fell pregnant.

Age doesnt matter, if you can support yourself and your child/ren then thats all that really matters :)

I will be trying again next year and hopefully be 23 when i have my next baby x


----------



## babyd0310

I was 20 when I fell pregnant with our first, and am now 23. We are are getting married next month and will be TTC straight away!! I don't feel to young at all, I've always wanted a family young and nobody has only ever said that i'm to young (apart from complete strangers!)


----------



## Reyba

One of my friends told me that I need to do what I want to do and stop listening to everyone else. As much as everyone can advise you on matters like this, if you're ready and you feel like you can be responsible parents, no matter what age, and be financially ready then it's down to you. The baby will impact your lives the most not theirs. My parents think I am too young to be getting married even though they were younger than me but they also said it was because it was their baby making all of these adult decisions. 

And friends may say it because they are worried about losing you as a lot of your time will be taken up looking after a child. I'd say 25 is a good age to have a baby. I'd like to wait until I'm that age but I'm too impatient


----------



## snowflake1989

on my first baby which ended in a m/c I was 22 :)

I don't think being in your 20's is too young!!you will have much more energy than older mummy's and a better chance of a healthy pregnancy 

:kiss:
x


----------



## BabyDoodles

nooooooo if you're too young at 25, then what does that make me?? i'm 20 and i had my first when i was 17.....good luck with ttc, i dont think you're too young at all x


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I concieved when i was 24 and was 25 when LO was born x


----------



## kittylady

I'm 21 and I dont feel to young, I think it depends on your maturity levels :thumbup:


----------



## teal

I don't think it's too young. I had my first baby when I was 25! xx


----------



## waula

well i'm 27, been wanting to ttc for a couple of years but after 5 year degree we wanted to get married, set up home and be ready and STILL people say..."you're very young" "you're throwing away your career" etc etc so even thought i feel like we've been sensible, waited long enough and we're so ready, we're still being judged by people who have such odd opinions... the people who matter are over the moon thought... xxx


----------



## VixenVamp

I think whenever you are ready is when you should go for it. Age (when not inappropriately too young) should not be the deciding factor. I will be 27 in October and already have 3 children (8, 5, 3). I got married directly after I graduated and started my family right away. :D


----------



## littlecharli

I was 25 when I had my first child... I felt the time was right for me... 2nd at 28... 3rd hopefully soon at 31!


----------



## mysticper

I definitely think that 20 is not too young!


----------



## proudmummy

I fell pregnant th my first when I was 21, had him at 22, and the fell pregnant again and had my second at 23. 

xxx


----------



## BettyBump

jemsbabyblues said:


> If me and my OH put off having children until we could afford to actually buy our own house, then we would both be at least 30! If you take account of the time I would need to spend studying, getting post-grad qualifications, experience and then building up my career it gets ridiculous...
> 
> I won't give up my fertile years because no one likes to lend a mortgage out these days without a huge lump sum :haha: I believe or hope that the market will improve and I know for a fact that I will have an amazing career one day - even if it's when the kids are at school, I can wait that long for a career but not for a family.
> 
> Everyone in my family that has children live in rented accommodation - those that can afford their own houses are fortunate :) A child doesn't care if you rent, JMO.

I'm in pretty much same situation as you. I'm 22, my OH 21 - literally just finished uni. We are waiting to try because we recently lost a baby (unplanned) and it made us realise what we really wanted. We are renting, but think of it in terms of not splashing out on a deposit and having a nice nest egg behind us for when we finally have a LO. I've recently had my hours at work massively reduced, all I want to be now is a stay at home mum and many, many people have remarked that I'm too young. But.... I do look really young.


----------



## helloeveryone

I started trying for my 1st baby when i was 19 i was 20 when i had my 1st...

I am glad i started at that age because it made me realise i wanted a big family and went on to have another 5 .. my family is complete at the age of 34..with 3 girls and 3 boys.xx


----------



## kiki04

I had my first at 19 my second at 21 and my third at 25.....


----------



## Star7890

Im now almost 10 weeks pregnant with our first at 21 and have never felt happier, we haven't told a few people e.g family that the baby was planned because I KNOW the reaction we would get! Its sad but true!
My DF is 22 we own our own home, both work, drive and have been together for almost five years and we have never felt happier. 


Its your life so live it how you want to you cant always please everybody! 

xxx


----------



## ValentineBaby

Whatever works for you and your husband is what matters! I just got married and my husband and I will start trying next year when we're both 27, almost 28.


----------



## pinkribbon

Personally, I think there is never a 'right' time for a baby, I think you're either ready or you aren't and it depends on you as an individual. Obviously people make different decisions based on their circumstances but if you feel you are ready it's probably for a reason, :) 

I was 19 when I fell pregnant with #1, turned 20 5 days before he was born and will be 22 (possibly 23) when #2 is born (hopefully things go to plan!!!) 

I don't think 25 is young at all considering my age :haha:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I created my username around this whole phenomenon.

My parents had my sister unplanned at 20 -- they weren't ready in their relationship, careers or finances, so it was very hard for them. 

As a result I've grown up with the message to wait, wait, wait.

So, I did it all. Dated plenty and figured out who I was before meeting my DH at 22. 
Partied to my heart's content. Finished my undergraduate degree and then completed my masters. Now I have been working in my career for 2 years, married for 13 months (together 6 yrs) and we bought a lovely 3 bedroom house in the suburbs last February.

Now as my 28th birthday is approaching in 11 days, I'm feeling the emotional and physical time crunch and cannot wait to get started TTC. But even now some people think we should be traveling the world and spoiling ourselves, etc.! 

Lesson learned -- you can't make all of the people happy all of the time.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hon, I got married and started ttc at 21, OH was 25, and then I conceived at 22, OH was 26. I'm now 23 (OH is 27) and am turning 23 weeks pregnant tomorrow and we couldn't be happier. We don't have much money and we're still renting, moving in just over a month's time to new rented accommodation, but in all honesty we just did what felt right for us! We had the "you're too young" talk many times, along with the "can you afford it" talks, and our response was that it's hard at any age and under any financial circumstance so we're just going with what our hearts are telling us! It's still a touchy subject for me really with certain people but all that matters is that we're happy and we know that we'll love and care for our baby as much as we can! Though we do realise that we definitely went more with our hearts than with our head but that was our decision and we're the only ones who really have to live with the consequences! The only people who know when you're ready to have children are you and your OH. No one else's opinion really matters! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------

